# Earn an Old Timer's Badge



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The oil filter was an afterthought and in some cases an add on especially on the 265 V8. If the oil was hot when you tried to remove the cartridge, you got burned. Back then, however, we didn't spend a lot of money on filters because of the filter set up being new. They usually had to come from the dealer. Apologies to the ladies, but we just put in 4 sanitary napkins in the can. They swelled up nicely and filtered the oil.....I guess.

My 1955 Ford 640 tractor has a similar filter, but it is sideways.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

The sanitary napkins are a lot better than this idea.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Story was you could put them on older Overhead valve engines but the ford flathead did not like them, parts of the engine would be staved of oil.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Story was you could put them on older Overhead valve engines but the ford flathead did not like them, parts of the engine would be staved of oil.


Maybe ford had it all screwed up because those were called percentage filters in that a very small amount of oil passed through that little 1/4" ? line .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Maybe ford had it all screwed up because those were called percentage filters in that a very small amount of oil passed through that little 1/4" ? line .


I don't remember anything but the story, did the flatheads have a pump. I don't know if the same was true for the Pointiac or the Dodge, Dodge made the T120 right into the 70s. They were in lots of industrial machines.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> I don't remember anything but the story, did the flatheads have a pump. I don't know if the same was true for the Pointiac or the Dodge, Dodge made the T120 right into the 70s. They were in lots of industrial machines.


That was the only thing that didn't break on my 48 ford .

Cut a lot of wheat with a 52-3 Massey combine powered by a Dodge in-line 6 . Dependable as one could get .

COPIED:
The Flathead V-8 oiling system was basically the same from 1932-53. *Oil is delivered by a gear-style pump driven off the cam* (which runs at half crankshaft speed).Oct 1, 2012


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

cee3peeoh said:


> The sanitary napkins are a lot better than this idea.
> 
> View attachment 721633


been there done that!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That was the only thing that didn't break on my 48 ford .
> 
> Cut a lot of wheat with a 52-3 Massey combine powered by a Dodge in-line 6 . Dependable as one could get .
> 
> ...


Bought and sold a few old fords that just needed a little solder on the few pump shaft to make it longer.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Been there done that and still have the brass suction pump for getting the used oil out of the filter can.
Owned several 6 cyl Chevys and a flathead Ford.
Chevy 216 had dippers on the Babbit rods that spun through a trough of oil. They were called Babbit beaters.
You could tighten the rods by removing a calibrated amount of shims from the rods.
Chevy 235 had pressure fed rod bearings. Have a couple of them here on farm and they have filters.
Freaked out my #2 son when he was "overhauling" a 235 and I was sitting in a chair telling him just what to do next.
He finally asked, "Just how do you know?" I replied that I had overhauled more of the 235's than I could remember.

I will be 78 in a few days, and still have a good memory of the autos.

RR


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And I thought I was old... LOL. We surely had similar in a mid-50's Buick but I would have been too little to know or care.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

AHhhh, I feel young again.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

I had a 1945 2N Ford tractor, since sold, that had an oil bath filter. Before I knew better, I replaced the mesh filter w/2 stainless steel chore girl scrubbers. At that time, was cheaper, easier, vs factory filter.

FWIW...Don.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Similarly I had a '42 9N, but I didn't do away with the mesh. I generally washed it out with gasoline, took it to a clearing and set it on fire to burn off all the crud. Worked great.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

An oil filter was optional on the old flathead V8 Fords. .... but since you changed the oil every 2k I don't think it was that big of a deal not to have an oil filter.

My 1953 Ford tractor used to have a canister filter but the bolt got rounded off and couldn't find a new one anywhere so I converted it to a spin on filter. I was pleasantly surprised that my oil pressure increased when going down steep inclines.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

An old timers badge should be awarded to anyone that used an everyday state of the art tech, that now is so obsolete the newest generation can't figure it out.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Always being a Chevy guy, I had several 235's and a few 265's that had the canister oil filter. Optional on 55 265's and cast into the block in 56.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

They'd probably have similar difficulty with floppy disks.



Steve2444 said:


> An old timers badge should be awarded to anyone that used an everyday state of the art tech, that now is so obsolete the newest generation can't figure it out.


----------



## Akcabin (5 mo ago)

My 59 case 420 backhoe has a canister filter for the engine and hydrologic oil. Oil bath air filter. My 59 dodge B-800 linesman truck has oil bath air, cartridge. 41 Farmall has a cartridge. I buy several for each when I can find them. 
I like my ol iron


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Before detergent oil was commonplace oil did not hold contaminants in suspension so a filter was minimally effective. Engines burned and leaked so new oil being added was common. Contaminants tended to deposit as sludge. I had a 1958 Rambler with the optional oil filter.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To earn a old timer's badge one must have changed the element inside this apparatus .
> 
> View attachment 721609


I remember seeing my first spin-off filter... ... wth is this ?! hAH..
Readin', Remembrin', and Smiling with the memories this thread brings back to mind.

Thinkin' here, maybe the best part of this thread is ...
me... learning I'm not alone with my memories of yore. 😁


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I converted it to a spin on filter.


I was just down at the barn and saw I did the same thing on my 640. Old canister is sitting on a shelf above it. Does make for a cleaner oil change.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> An old timers badge should be awarded to anyone that used an everyday state of the art tech, that now is so obsolete the newest generation can't figure it out.


Believe i've told this story previously but with this vid it's worth a repeat .
Oldest son was 3 , rotary phone on the wall , ordered a hamburger from the drive - in .
Then he told his mother so she called the - drive in and they confirmed .
Mom - how did you find the number ?
Son - i looked through the phone book yellow pages , found the pic of that little guy advertisement , pulled a chair over to the wall phone and called that number .


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> Bought and sold a few old fords that just needed a little solder on the few pump shaft to make it longer.


That was on the fuel pump rod, they would wear off and fuel pump didn't work well. Up until my dad died a few years back was one of the few machinists in town that could rebuild a Ford flathead, I could and still can.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Believe i've told this story previously but with this vid it's worth a repeat .
> Oldest son was 3 , rotary phone on the wall , ordered a hamburger from the drive - in .
> Then he told his mother so she called the - drive in and they confirmed .
> Mom - how did you find the number ?
> Son - i looked through the phone book yellow pages , found the pic of that little guy advertisement , pulled a chair over to the wall phone and called that number .


I don't fault them for not knowing how to use the phone, like I don't fault some kids not knowing how to read an analog clock. Let alone roman numerals

Guess who I do fault... 
At least that parent gave them a learning experience.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Heaven forbid a glitch at the supermarket or McDonalds in the computer. Kids wouldn't know how to make change. And don't even try giving them $10, $1, and 47 cents for a $6.47 purchase. They go berserk.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> That was on the fuel pump rod, they would wear off and fuel pump didn't work well. Up until my dad died a few years back was one of the few machinists in town that could rebuild a Ford flathead, I could and still can.


I have couple friends who have early '50s FH Fords and both have converted to electric pumps.



chandler48 said:


> Heaven forbid a glitch at the supermarket or McDonalds in the computer. Kids wouldn't know how to make change. And don't even try giving them $10, $1, and 47 cents for a $6.47 purchase. They go berserk.


If I'm in a frisky mood I'll do just that, just to see the deer-in-the-headlights look. At least the good (better?) ones will tell you how much the change is and present it to you in a way that you can see it, rather than just tossing you a mitt full money and leave it to you to sort it out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Heaven forbid a glitch at the supermarket or McDonalds in the computer. Kids wouldn't know how to make change. And don't even try giving them $10, $1, and 47 cents for a $6.47 purchase. They go berserk.


A friend was setting up the new program for the cash register, It had an option for change, it could say $2.46 or it could say 2x $1, 1x .25, 2 x .10 and 1x .01 His employee that was helping was disappointed he wouldn't use that option.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> A friend was setting up the new program for the cash register, It had an option for change, it could say $2.46 or it could say 2x $1, 1x .25, 2 x .10 and 1x .01 His employee that was helping was disappointed he wouldn't use that option.


Sounds like a boss I had. Very educated woman. Could speak 4 different languages. Real world = dumb as dirt. I had a big smile when my manager told me they laid her off.


----------



## Herring Impaired (Nov 20, 2020)

cee3peeoh said:


> The sanitary napkins are a lot better than this idea.
> 
> View attachment 721633


I had a similar "Oil Filter" on my old VW Baja Bug! I used nothing but the finest TP available, LOL!

How do I get my Badge? ☺


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Screenshot


Captured with Lightshot




prnt.sc


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

My first car was a 1959 Dodge with a replaceable inner filter on a 326 (based on the 318). It was a comprehensive education in auto maintenance, for $75.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To earn a old timer's badge one must have changed the element inside this apparatus .
> 
> View attachment 721609



I've changed the filter element on a 1950's Ferguson TE-30. (Before it became Massey Ferguson ) I imagine it's pretty similar. There's still a lot of small airplanes whcih have only a screen, no filter.


----------

